# Possible Papas Fritas?



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I was searching google for any new news on the Papas Fritas release and found a website selling them. Egars has them on their site and it does not say anywhere that it is out of stock or a preorder. I have two tins in my shopping cart but I know nothing about this website and am a little uneasy about pulling the trigger. I searched for reviews on the website and I get a lot of mixed results and most of them are from a few years ago. Anyone have any experiences with this site? Has the Papas Fritas even been released already?

Liga Privada Papas Fritas


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

never heard of egars before....


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

My fear is I click buy and they take my money now and ship them in weeks when they are actually released. Wouldn't be that bad if I knew I was preordering and not buying now.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Doubt it. Many others on this site would have heard about this already, including me lol
Mid-Nov is what JD told me


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, figured it was to go to be true. My wait continues...layball:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Lou's dates are my best guess. Egars has had that up since early September I think...


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Mid-Novemeber?? just in time for the X-mas rush


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to wait on the papas until the prices drop once they come out. I waited on the bait fish's and just scored 25 for $106.00 on cbid. The retail on the papas is a bit high for being a short filler to me.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

mata777 said:


> I'm going to wait on the papas until the prices drop once they come out. I waited on the bait fish's and just scored 25 for $106.00 on cbid. The retail on the papas is a bit high for being a short filler to me.


That will more then likely never happen (even though I wish it would) these will sell out just like every other LP Unico. Short filler or not they should be a good cigar. To each his own, some people won't buy them because they are a $6 short fill cigar, that just leaves more for me, haha.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm just psyched for a quickie LP


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> I'm just psyched for a quickie LP


I couldn't agree more. Perfect for the winter months.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Since I've lost my six boxes of Unicos and one of Vivas, you and others have jumped further ahead in the LP lead LOL.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> Since I've lost my six boxes of Unicos and one of Vivas, you and others have jumped further ahead in the LP lead LOL.


Damn sorry to hear that, I saw the pic you posted, absolutely terrible.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

No flood insurance? If I knew Sandy was on the way every Liga smoke I own would be duct taped in sealed plastic bags to the top of my chimney. Think Im joking?

Justin is right about the Papa's. I dont forsee the price on the Papa's going down for quite some time. There is way too much "pent up" interest. This coupled with the shortage of Liga leaf (that is always being mentioned) means less leaf for not only the Liga Privada core line , but also the "scraps" for the Papa Fritos...

Just my .02


Oh and to the OP - Egars DOES NOT have the papa's in stock. They are waiting on a shipment that is "supposed to" land in a couple of weeks. So its a non-disclosed pre-order" that is unless you pickup this thing called a telephone. Its a pretty nifty invention that Alexander Graham Bell came up with.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

BDog said:


> No flood insurance? If I knew Sandy was on the way every Liga smoke I own would be duct taped in sealed plastic bags to the top of my chimney. Think Im joking?
> 
> Justin is right about the Papa's. I dont forsee the price on the Papa's going down for quite some time. There is way too much "pent up" interest. This coupled with the shortage of Liga leaf (that is always being mentioned) means less leaf for not only the Liga Privada core line , but also the "scraps" for the Papa Fritos...
> 
> ...


I have flood insurance but doesn't cover contents. I had my sticks in a Coleman cooler and didn't think I'd get feet of water in my basement, only inches like recent years. Thought I'd be safe but nope!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeeesus! Flood insurance seems like its kinda worthless then. <shrug>
If you had duct taped the top of it with a few layers then it probably would have just floated up on the rising water and sticks would have been safe. That sucks ! Sorry for the loss. Closest ocean to my main wine-ador is 300 miles away so I think Im covered there unless its a flash flood. Hmmm? Gotta call my insurance agent to see if thats covered. Now you got me thinkin...


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yea but don't u get quakes?


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

loulax07 said:


> Yea but don't u get quakes?


Yup in Cali , but my main humi is in Nevada. Smokes typically hold up alot better in a tumbler then in a flood though. :biggrin:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

BDog said:


> Yup in Cali , but my main humi is in Nevada. Smokes typically hold up alot better in a tumbler then in a flood though. :biggrin:


I was the dumbass that assumed a sealed/closed cooler would stand up to rising water in a basement
That assumption cost me $1000 in cigars.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Telephones are nifty little things. Unfortunately when there is no one there to answer the phone because it's 9pm, Mr. Bell's wonderful invention is useless. :biggrin1:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

These will be released shortly, within the next few weeks. Prices will not drop, they're protected like every other Liga product and everyone's going to sell them as cheaply as they can (while still keeping Drew Estates happy!).

All of that said - they're worth it. I highly doubt very many people would even know they're short-filler if Drew didn't advertise it. Seriously. They're phenomenal!


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

They are very, very good, and the vitola rocks.

As for when they are going to be released, check here:

Review: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat | halfwheel

Relevant Quote from JD:

"By the way, sitting here with Saka and he says best timing on PAPAS FRITAS is first week of December. This should be accurate now."

Hope that helps!


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Questionablesanity said:


> I was searching google for any new news on the Papas Fritas release and found a website selling them. Egars has them on their site and it does not say anywhere that it is out of stock or a preorder. I have two tins in my shopping cart but I know nothing about this website and am a little uneasy about pulling the trigger. I searched for reviews on the website and I get a lot of mixed results and most of them are from a few years ago. Anyone have any experiences with this site? Has the Papas Fritas even been released already?
> 
> Liga Privada Papas Fritas


I ordered little monsters from egars. Not noted as a back order but I recieved an e-mail the next day that they were. I did eventually get the cigars and all was o.k.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

justbrew77 said:


> That will more then likely never happen (even though I wish it would) these will sell out just like every other LP Unico. Short filler or not they should be a good cigar. To each his own, some people won't buy them because they are a $6 short fill cigar, that just leaves more for me, haha.


Ok, I'll probably give in and buy a few when they come out, lol.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just heard from DE today that Papas Fritas are delayed until 2013.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Just heard from DE today that Papas Fritas are delayed until 2013.


:bawling:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Just heard from DE today that Papas Fritas are delayed until 2013.


D'oh!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i am looking forward to the papa frittas too. however, I would LOVE to see the Drew Estate boys create a corona sized or petite corona sized no 9 and T52. Come to think of it, the undercrown viva size would do me just right.

I often pass on a LP because I do not have enough time to truly enjoy the robusto, that or the weather is too cold to hang out doors for 1.5 hours.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Milhouse said:


> i am looking forward to the papa frittas too. however, I would LOVE to see the Drew Estate boys create a corona sized or petite corona sized no 9 and T52.


This is essentially what the Papas Fritas is, as far as taste & shortness of smoke. I'm repeating myself, but it doesn't smoke like a short-filler - you guys looking for a small 9 or 52 will be incredibly happy.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Since these bad boys are delayed and destroying my Christmas wish list *CRY*

Try the Chateau Corona La Vieja Habana. Closest thing you're going to find-- and almost as good.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

szyzk said:


> This is essentially what the Papas Fritas is, as far as taste & shortness of smoke. I'm repeating myself, but it doesn't smoke like a short-filler - you guys looking for a small 9 or 52 will be incredibly happy.


the short filler part doesn't concern me. the fact that it is a unico line with limited availability does. lol


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Milhouse said:


> the short filler part doesn't concern me. the fact that it is a unico line with limited availability does. lol


I don't foresee these being nearly as difficult to find as the other Unicos, at least after the initial hubbub dies down. Being delayed so much is going to drive up the "Better buy 20 tins instead of 10" thought-process when they're first released, though.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Just heard from DE today that Papas Fritas are delayed until 2013.


Good! Means I can buy more Opus and Anejo and have time to restock the funds


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

This is disapointing i was so excited about the fact that I have someone holding a box for me when they do hit the shelves, and since I have to spend a few weeks in Ottawa for Christmas I was looking forward to having some ligas that I could smoke in the cold, I mostly have toros, oh well I guess I can make it through a dirty rat or two in the cold. Or maybe i'll hit up the casino near by, i'm pretty sure your required to smoke inside in quebec.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Good! Means I can buy more Opus and Anejo and have time to restock the funds


Yup...my plan as well. The UF-13 was due to be released next year too...hopefully no delay on those.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Yup...my plan as well. The UF-13 was due to be released next year too...hopefully no delay on those.


That and the velvet rat


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

edit


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

jphank said:


> Since these bad boys are delayed and destroying my Christmas wish list *CRY*


According to our sources at DE, Papas Fritas will be released in December.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Brookswphoto said:


> According to our sources at DE, Papas Fritas will be released in December.


Interesting... Hopefully our contact was just playing it safe.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Currently planning to release the Papas Fritas in mid-December - the absolute worst time of the year to ever release a new cigar into the marketplace... no one ever accused me of being smart.

The reason for the delays has been packaging - first the damn tins, now the damn boxes, the whole thing has really pissed me off. The cigars have been ready to go for months and months... so basically I authorized the extra costs to expedite everything - it will make the first few batches near zero profit, but I said we were going to release these in Y2012 so I got everyone doing everything possible to make it so... 

I know folks have been patiently waiting - thanks.

STS
CEO, DE

ps: Because of the delay, there should be really good initial supply in the marketplace in the first 45 days. I will be blown away if these are not reasonably available for at least the first few months... then again they could totally flop and there will be a bazillion of them... hmmm kind of depressing to think about.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Don't think about it too hard, Steve. All I asked Santa for was Papas Fritas!

Thanks for expediting the shipping.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

This is exciting, I'll still have to wait until after The new year because ill be in Canada, unless I can find someone to have them shipped to in Syracuse.

Edit:
Steve, are there by any chance any liga accounts in Canada, I'm for sure ordering a box to here, but it looks like I will have left by the time they are arrive, and I would love to have some of these for the few weeks ill be in the cold. Your rock for taking the time to update us here, and for deciding on customers over profit for the holidays


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Steve! I will def be buying some of these babies!


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait to try these.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Packaging? If you want I can cut up a potato stamp for you so you can thump a marking on a paper bag and start shipments earlier. 

I'd love to have some small format #9 to fill out my stash. I go crosseyed when I draw on a #9 just so I can see the beautiful oily sweat just behind the burn line.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome news, Steve!!! 

Now, if I could just get a steady supply of UF-13's and Ratzillas, I might not ever have to smoke anything else* ever again!

*domestically available, that is


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Papas fritas at Corona cigar 2 tins per customer


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> Papas fritas at Corona cigar 2 tins per customer


I dont see any there am i missing something?


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't find them either.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

In another thread I read it was phone orders.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry guys it was phone orders only.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

egars.com has them out of stock now......where are these things?? I want to try them!


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Big humidor has them instock right now. About $20 overpriced though. Big Humidor - Buy Online


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sure within a week all the LP Unico retailers will have them in stock. Wait a few days and see who doesn't inflate the price for the best deal.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

D307P said:


> I'm sure within a week all the LP Unico retailers will have them in stock. Wait a few days and see who doesn't inflate the price for the best deal.


I agree. I already have a box and 2 tins on the way at normal price. Just trying to help some other brothers out even though they are overpriced. Not sure if they will price match but it's always worth a shot. Once they fully release I'm sure all the prices will be about the same everywhere.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> I agree. I already have a box and 2 tins on the way at normal price. Just trying to help some other brothers out even though they are overpriced. Not sure if they will price match but it's always worth a shot. Once they fully release I'm sure all the prices will be about the same everywhere.


Like when the Anejo #77 Sharks came out a couple weeks ago. I got my boxes for $230 a piece from Bonita Smoke, but some online dealers wanted $499 for the same box.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Smoke Inn just got some in. $25 a tin.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

jphank said:


> Smoke Inn just got some in. $25 a tin.


sold out now


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

These are probably going to be spotty for the time being, but your favorite stores will be getting them.

We've received two small shipments and we still have quite a few boxes on hold from our show order. By the looks of things, it's going to be slow going - but that's to be expected.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

DARN IT! I think i just ordered 2 tins! Why would i do that!! I am on a buying freeze!!!!!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Cigar.com has em in stock. Just ordered a box. $151 shipped
http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=1396


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I got a couple tins from cigar.com as well.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

just scored a box from cigar.com read it on another forum, but Shawn was quicker then me!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

zeebra said:


> Cigar.com has em in stock. Just ordered a box. $151 shipped
> Liga Privada Papas Fritas - Cigar.com


Thx. Just ordered two tins


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got two boxes from Cigar thx for the heads up!


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally! Picked up two tins as well.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

3 tins here...Curses.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

zeebra said:


> Cigar.com has em in stock. Just ordered a box. $151 shipped
> Liga Privada Papas Fritas - Cigar.com


Got my Box too last night, yea buddy.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

If you freeze your cigars, can you freeze them still sealed in the tin? I know I have read members freeze them in the wooden boxes, but I wasn't sure about the tins.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I froze mine in the tins...however, I did not freeze the box


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

Got mine and a little extra!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I want some, it's freezing here, at least ill get a box when I get back


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

hawesg said:


> I want some, it's freezing here, at least ill get a box when I get back


You will never find a liga here in Montreal, in any store.

Anyone try these bad boys?


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Vitulla said:


> You will never find a liga here in Montreal, in any store.
> 
> Anyone try these bad boys?


Yeah I get that impression, but in a few weeks ill be back in California where I can get them. I brought a couple of dirty rats and no 9 robustos, I think at some point I'm gonna take a trip to the cigar lounge at the casino in hull.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

hawesg said:


> Yeah I get that impression, but in a few weeks ill be back in California where I can get them. I brought a couple of dirty rats and no 9 robustos, I think at some point I'm gonna take a trip to the cigar lounge at the casino in hull.


we have lounges, the LCDH is a good one. Which area you in?


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Vitulla said:


> we have lounges, the LCDH is a good one. Which area you in?


Oh I'm in Ottawa at the moment with my family, I plan on hitting up LCDH when/if I make it up to Montreal this trip


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Got my box this morning from Egars ($151 for seven tins of four):




























I can't wait to actually try one!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Trevyn
please light one up and tell us how it is. I cant wait for the 28th to get here so I can give them a try!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Ha! Danny, we are going to have to wait a little bit at least. I'm in the middle of cooking and these were sitting below freezing on my front step for an hour before I grabbed them. Probably two to three weeks before I should smoke one, right?


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

CigarGoogler said:


> Ha! Danny, we are going to have to wait a little bit at least. I'm in the middle of cooking and these were sitting below freezing on my front step for an hour before I grabbed them. Probably two to three weeks before I should smoke one, right?


Thats what I would usually say but...hahahha I want some first hand impressions
Have you thought of freezing them? Usually with stuff like this I would pull out 1 tin and freeze the rest. By the time you work through the tin, the others are ready to be smoked. Enjoy and happy holidays

PS: you could at least tell us how they smell!? hahahaa


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

Just had my first.

It's not very nuanced, and not complex. It's a straightforward mini flavor bomb of a No. 9. If you like the number 9, you'll like this. Mine honestly went out on me entering the last third. I guess that'll happen with short fillers etc.

I only wish they would make another smoke with T52 characteristics.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I saw them at my B&M but just couldn't pull the trigger for 4 short fill cigars at $26. $6.50 for a short/medium fill petit corona? Charging long fill price for something made from scraps? Shouldn't a no9/t52 at that size cost that? No interest for me outside of maybe picking up a single... not a big enough LP fan to see the value.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Since the Papa Fritas are out, now it's time to wait on the Herrera Esteli and Velet Rats


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

D307P said:


> Since the Papa Fritas are out, now it's time to wait on the Herrera Esteli and Velet Rats


This and I believe UF-13 as well will be out in spring


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Vitulla said:


> Thats what I would usually say but...hahahha I want some first hand impressions
> Have you thought of freezing them? Usually with stuff like this I would pull out 1 tin and freeze the rest. By the time you work through the tin, the others are ready to be smoked. Enjoy and happy holidays
> 
> PS: you could at least tell us how they smell!? hahahaa


They smell very chocolatey! I received mine as well but haven't smoked one yet; probably will tomorrow and I will post a short review on it.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I got one out the day they were delivered, I really enjoyed it. The first 1/4 was a little harsh, but it smoothed out into a very enjoyable smoke. At the $5.50/stick I payed online I could see myself smoking these on a regular basis. The ash held on extremely well and the burn was razor sharp. If I didn't know it was a short-filler I never would have guessed. I am very impressed with these. Was planning on putting the rest of the tin away to rest for a bit, but it was empty in 2 days. I did give one away though, so I only smoked 3.


----------



## sierrawest (Jun 24, 2012)

I got mine early last week online for under 5.40 each including shipping. I couldn't care less if they are short filler... all I care about is if they were enjoyable and the three I smoked so far have been excellent. As has been said here, not very nuanced but great overall flavor and burn. A very enjoyable 30 minute smoke. I will be picking up some more of these for sure.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> I saw them at my B&M but just couldn't pull the trigger for 4 short fill cigars at $26. $6.50 for a short/medium fill petit corona? Charging long fill price for something made from scraps? Shouldn't a no9/t52 at that size cost that? No interest for me outside of maybe picking up a single... not a big enough LP fan to see the value.


This was my thought as well. I can't believe they can charge a long filler smoke price on a short filler smoke. I hope they lower the price on these.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Tman said:


> This was my thought as well. I can't believe they can charge a long filler smoke price on a short filler smoke. I hope they lower the price on these.


I watched an interview with Steve Saka and apparently it takes longer to sort the left over tobacco scraps from the liga privadas to make the papa fritas than it does to sort the long filler tobacco for liga before hand. I am assuming that the higher price is due to the the fancy packaging and the manual labor involved in re-sorting the scraps used so they can produce a consistent good blend.

EDIT: after this initial release I do hope they cut cost on the packaging going forward to bring the price down some


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

VAcigars said:


> I watched an interview with Steve Saka and apparently it takes longer to sort the left over tobacco scraps from the liga privadas to make the papa fritas than it does to sort the long filler tobacco for liga before hand.


I see. I'm still a little surprised since the "seconds" I see from other brands are almost 1/4 the cost of the full cigar. I guess it goes with the old fable "why milk the cow if you can get the milk for free." It just shows how popular the Ligas are.


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Cigar Noob said:


> I saw them at my B&M but just couldn't pull the trigger for 4 short fill cigars at $26. $6.50 for a short/medium fill petit corona? Charging long fill price for something made from scraps? Shouldn't a no9/t52 at that size cost that? No interest for me outside of maybe picking up a single... not a big enough LP fan to see the value.


Very good point on the price of these, sir. At that price, they SHOULD be full blown 9/52's. However, I do respect the spirit of what those crazee DE bastards are trying to do. I think they just missed it on the price, partially because of the extra unnecessarily fancy packaging - why not MUWAT-type pack?!!! Save a little coin and pass it on hoss!


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

I passed on a tin of these the other day. Perhaps I shouldn't have...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Bought 4 tins yesterday for under $100.they aren't just sweeping the floor, grinding it up and making a cigar. There is probably a lot of extra cost involved in sorting and manufacturing. I think they are phenomenal, considering what they are and how they smoke.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Tman said:


> I see. I'm still a little surprised since the "seconds" I see from other brands are almost 1/4 the cost of the full cigar. I guess it goes with the old fable "why milk the cow if you can get the milk for free." It just shows how popular the Ligas are.


Those other "seconds" are usually cigars that have some sort of blemish or made wrong that doesn't pass QC, not deserving a band. Papas aren't that. They are made well and pass QC, but are made up of short filler from their other lines. That's why they are close to the price of 9's/52's.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

The best thing is they will be a regular production line and not the hit and miss you get with the 9/52s. I think DE really needed something like this to accompany the Undercrown and fill the void between releases.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> Those other "seconds" are usually cigars that have some sort of blemish or made wrong that doesn't pass QC, not deserving a band. Papas aren't that. They are made well and pass QC, but are made up of short filler from their other lines. That's why they are close to the price of 9's/52's.


+1. I think the price is on point. If these weren't short filler, the price would be around $8-$10 because of the Liga Privada Unico tobacco. They smoke and taste like long filler cigars because a lot of work, testing, and quality goes into them. I did read that the tins bump the price up a dollar a stick on them and that hopefully the tins will be replaced by cheaper packaging or will be an optional packaging down the road.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

The price, the price, the price... :>

All of our cigars are priced based solely on what they cost to make plus a fixed margin - we essential make the same profit margin on Kuba Kuba as we do a Liga Privada. This approach means as a business we are equally pleased no matter which of our cigars sells.

Papas Fritas are priced in the same manner except we actually have slightly thinner margin, but we are ok with this because we believe the Papas Fritas fill a odd niche in the Liga Privada line.

The odd niche is a personal one, as is the entire LP line up... essentially I wanted a small cigar that was packed with LP flavor, smaller in size, quicker to smoke and very portable while being more economical than a $12 Dirty Rat.

It is a tad harsher, not as sophisticated, but a super flavor bomb in a very tight little format that is less fussy. Perfect for me when I jump in my jeep, out fishing, moving wood around, whatever... this is why the tin is important to me. It is extremely durable, fits great in my coat pocket, in my glove box or my tackle box. I love the Dirty Rat, but it seemed wasteful to smoke one for twenty minutes and pitch it... I am ok with doing that with a Papas Fritas, although I rarely do as the flavor makes me want to smoke it to the end... sometimes I actually just spark another right after...

Could it be cheaper if there wasn't a tin? Sure... but so would a BMW if it came with cloth seats... The Papas Fritas are a very unique product, no one to my knowledge has ever put this type of effort is sorting tobacco or attention to construction detail in a Tripa Corta cigar. It deserves to be in a beautiful tin. Most makers are looking to cash recover when they make a "sandwich" cigar, this was never the goal for this product. The desire was to make an exceptionally blended potent little smoke that smoked as good as any long filler and I think we have achieved this. 

Our goal with LP has never been to make the most economical cigar, rather it is to make the very best possible cigars.

There are hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of cheaper cigar choices, but there is only one Tripa Corta with this flavor profile and construction execution that delivers a smoking experience worth of being a LP imo. If I had never been forthright and disclosed it was Tripa Corta in the first place I doubt 99.9% of the cigar smokers would have ever known so.

And to achieve this costs $6 at the retail counter. I understand some folks might think this is too much and only you can make that determination as to whether you think it is a good value.

Granted I am biased, I love everything LP, it is blended and made exactly how I desire, so for me I would be very hard pressed to personal find a better option in this size at this price.

But that is me.

BR,

Steve Saka
CEO, Drew Estate


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ssaka said:


> If I had never been forthright and disclosed it was Tripa Corta in the first place I doubt 99.9% of the cigar smokers would have ever known so.


Well said, and I agree wholeheartedly. As a retailer, I don't see anything wrong with the pricing on this considering it's value versus the other Liga products.

By the way, Steve, I and the rest of the Nice Ash crew will be in Miami in a few weeks. Maybe we'll run into each other!


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation Steve, I'm still amazed that you have time to respond to just about every cigar forum. If your gave these away for free, there would still be people bitching about something!!


----------



## nyther (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought the 7 pack and I am glad I did. Got the cigars on Friday, and smoked one on Saturday. I rarely do this, but I wanted to give this cigar a try due to the reviews I have been reading online. There are lots of complaints about the price. I have smoked my share of short filler, seconds, etc. Usually in a short filler, the cigar will need to be "babied" to prevent overheating. Due to short filler having a lot of air gaps verses a long filler, you get a hot smoke and bitter finish. This cigar is not even on the same level as your typical short filler. Cool smoke, razor sharp burn, exceptional flavors, great experience. It did not need to be "babied". I nubbed this little treat and the smoke was still cool and enjoyable to the very end. Is it worthy of the Unico stamp? Heck ya. Is it worth the price? Heck ya. This cigar redifines what a short filler is. To get results like this, you have to put time, labor, and love. This is a premium, top notch, short filler that will satisify your LP cravings at a great price. Thanks once again to Steve Saka and Drew Estates for introducing another home run to the cigar world.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I bought a box (7 tins) and had one and thought it was great. I just hope these are not going to go the way of most LP's that people can't get them after the inital shipment.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

D307P said:


> I bought a box (7 tins) and had one and thought it was great. I just hope these are not going to go the way of most LP's that people can't get them after the inital shipment.


Looks to me like there are already more available than other LPs.

If you can't get them, let me know I have plenty =D


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

Always nice to see Steve drop by here. He always has a wealth of knowledge.

I sent him a pm suggesting they make a Stalk Cut Habano version (more like the T52), and called it Moules Frites! I think this is genius...:mrgreen:
Didn't really expect a response as he's a busy man and probably gets flooded with pms and such.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

These should be more readily available than other LP formats as they utilize SOME of the leaf the No. 9, T52 and a couple of the Unico blends.

I emphasize the word SOME as the Papas Fritas are a very specific blend using only certain table cuts from a variety of the other LP vitolas, it is one of the reasons they are so labor intensive to make as we have to hand sort every single hand cut back into its original variety and thickness in order to achieve the desired PF blend.

All that being said, we should have the leaf availability to make more PFs than any other single LP blend. Time will tell...

I expect there will be good availability on these in the beginning as we released a good initial batch into the marketplace in December and have another substantial batch ready to distribute to the retailers in early January. Then we expect to make sustainable delivery levels throughout 2013...

Whether there will be enough I have no clue. 

2012 was a crazy year for LP availability. As always, leaf has always been the issue, but since we launched the line in 2007 we have been growing and fermenting the tobaccos needed to increase LP production - every year we make more as the leaf has been ready, for example we imported twice as many LPs in 2012 than the previous year, yet the shortage in the marketplace seemed much worse in 2012.

The demand for the brand is at a fever pitch and I get bitched at near daily why aren't there more. 

There are not more because the leaf is not ready, when the leaf is ready, there will be more - trust me, we want the money but we are not going to sacrifice the brand for the sake of few quick dollars. 

The same will be true for the Papas Fritas, we will produce to our capacity to make them right.

I dunno about you, but it really irks me when a great cigar becomes a mediocre cigar because of its popularity.

Other than the prototypes and the myriad of sample blends in progress, all of my daily LPs come from the very same stock of cigars that are available at retail. There is no special "these are for Steve Saka only" No. 9s or T52 or Feral Flying Pigs, etc. - every cigar is made on the premise that I am going to smoke it. It must pass quality control with this in mind... when you smoke an LP you truly are getting a cigar made for "el jefe" with no compromises.

Now I will admit, my standard for what is acceptable for a Papas Fritas is less stringent, ie. I am okay with rougher wrappers and other cosmetic issues, what I am not okay with is less than stellar construction and consistent flavor.

So will there be enough? I have no f'ing clue...

BR,

STS
CEO, DE


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

ssaka said:


> These should be more readily available than other LP formats as they utilize SOME of the leaf the No. 9, T52 and a couple of the Unico blends.
> 
> I emphasize the word SOME as the Papas Fritas are a very specific blend using only certain table cuts from a variety of the other LP vitolas, it is one of the reasons they are so labor intensive to make as we have to hand sort every single hand cut back into its original variety and thickness in order to achieve the desired PF blend.
> 
> ...


I wish all business were run this way. Steve, you are doing a great job steering the DE ship. Keep it up and thank you for the great cigars you folks make.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Tyler and all,

I am the worst with PMs... truth is I get hundreds of emails daily, FB and Twitter thingies and lord only knows how many PMs from the various boards I am on. Throw in voice mails and texts and I am a hot mess when it comes to communication... I could truly spend every waking hour replying and still not get through half of it... And to make matters worst, the more you reply the more that comes in...

The reason I pop into the boards every once in awhile is because ultimately I am a cigar geek at heart and I know I personally wished when I was a very active poster in the mid-90s I really wished other cigar makers would drop in and share some of the knowledge and answer a few questions. So I try my best to do so, but I will admit I am very hit and miss... 

That isn't a bad idea btw, we experimented with it a bit ourselves last year, but due to the way the capa cuts are and the structure of the leaf, there really isn't enough usable T52 Stalk Cut to make this a viable production item. That being said we are trying some blends utilizing the WB grade of the Stalk Cut. "WB" is "wrapper binder" grade - too ugly to be wrapper on a DE made cigar, but too damn nice to relegate it as wrapper....

We will see...

BR,

Steve


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ssaka said:


> There are not more because the leaf is not ready, when the leaf is ready, there will be more - trust me, we want the money but we are not going to sacrifice the brand for the sake of few quick dollars.
> 
> I dunno about you, but it really irks me when a great cigar becomes a mediocre cigar because of its popularity.


Yet another of the myriad of reasons I'm a loyal DE customer.



ssaka said:


> ...all of my daily LPs come from the very same stock of cigars that are available at retail. There is no special "these are for Steve Saka only" No. 9s or T52 or Feral Flying Pigs, etc. - every cigar is made on the premise that I am going to smoke it. It must pass quality control with this in mind... when you smoke an LP you truly are getting a cigar made for "el jefe" with no compromises.


And _another_...

Cheers, Steve! :smoke:


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

> That isn't a bad idea btw, we experimented with it a bit ourselves last year, but due to the way the capa cuts are and the structure of the leaf, there really isn't enough usable T52 Stalk Cut to make this a viable production item. That being said we are trying some blends utilizing the WB grade of the Stalk Cut. "WB" is "wrapper binder" grade - too ugly to be wrapper on a DE made cigar, but too damn nice to relegate it as wrapper....
> 
> We will see...
> 
> ...


I figured as much. You can look at the shelves in the shops and see there just isn't as much Stalk Habano floating around. Maybe one day. It is encouraging for the T52 lovers to know that you guys are at least trying and experimenting.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

We took a real hit on the T52 wrapper in 2011 & 2012 - it just has been taking far longer than expected to ferment... The 2009 crop was/is glorious, but damn was it extremely oily and extremely thick - it really brought T52 production to a screeching halt. In 2012 we were making small batches as the leaf became ready, but it was never enough to restore consistent monthly shipments. That being said, we have now been able to produce T52 much more consistently over the latter half of 2012 and everyone should start seeing more T52 hitting the shelves in 2013. There will also be more Dirty Rats and even L40s are finally returning for import.

I don't want to say we are out of the woods yet, some of the leaf still requires more time and attention, but I am feeling far more optimistic regarding steady Stalk Cut wrapped Ligas in 2013 than I did in 2012.

BR,

Steve


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve, thanks for taking the time to post here and explain a few things to us, I really appreciate it! Love ligas and can't wait to get my hands on some more


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

People refusing to try this cigar because it's short filler are crazy. The Papas Fritas is easily one of my favorite releases from 2012 and I will smoke the hell out of them in 2013. Maybe a tad rougher around the edges than the LP9, in my opinion, but I honestly don't think you'll find any bigger flavors in any other similarly priced (retail) cigar. I absolutely love them.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

jswaykos said:


> People refusing to try this cigar because it's short filler are crazy. The Papas Fritas is easily one of my favorite releases from 2012 and I will smoke the hell out of them in 2013. Maybe a tad rougher around the edges than the LP9, in my opinion, but I honestly don't think you'll find any bigger flavors in any other similarly priced (retail) cigar. I absolutely love them.


I understand it... there is a huge justifiable bias against short filler - most are machine made, most are made with so-so tobacco and even those handmade are almost always sloppy construction wise and very inconsistent in flavor.

It is a huge hurdle for us to introduce a cigar like this into the marketplace and particularly under the LP moniker. Why would anyone in their right mind make a $6 version of a cigar brand that sells for $12 and are nearly impossible to keep in stock?

But we have a history of doing things the hard way...

Think about it...

DE is the company the created the entire infused premium genre while every "expert" predicted its utter failure.

DE is the company that then had to overcome it success in the infused segment to convince cigar consumers it was capable of making not only traditional cigars, but exceptional traditional cigars.

And here DE is trying to get consumers to enjoy a PREMIUM TRIPA CORTA - it is an oxymoron, but I believe that the Papas Fritas is demonstrating what is possible if someone is willing to make the effort.

If it turns out the Papas Fritas sells well, I bet you will set quite a few other companies releasing their own like product.

Just food for thought... think about it in the terms of perfectly cooked, sizzling aged bone-in ribeye... is the steak any less delicious when you cut off a bite with your knife and fork? Wouldn't that be short filler steak?

This is exactly what is happening when we chaveta cut the liga privada leaf...

Ultimately people will have to decide on their own whether Papas Fritas was a good idea, a good cigar and/or a reasonable value for themselves.

I suspect some people will agree with my viewpoint and I suspect some people will think I am an idiot, gouger, f'ckwad... <snicker>

And I wouldn't have it any other way!!!

Happy New Year mi Amigos!

BR,

Steve


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I had my doubts on this cigar as well, but I did pick up a box because I love the LP line, especially the No9! So I figured if I dont like it, I'm sure I can give em or sell em to other BOTLs' Well I had one yesterday afternoon and this was a fantastic smoke!! If you did not tell me it was a short/mixed filler, I would have never guessed. This cigar was very Liga-Privada-esq and I enjoyed the hell out of it!! The ash would hold on for about an inch before I would drop it, plus it was a tad windy here in Houston yesterday. I got a fantastic 50 minutes out this smoke and nubbed it till my fingers burned and it was worth it! So the $5.50 they came out to on box price, they are def worth it to me!

Another great product for the LP collection!! Def. recommend this to anyone!

Great work Mr. Saka, and the guys over at Drew Estates! Happy New Years!!


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

zeebra said:


> I had my doubts on this cigar as well, but I did pick up a box because I love the LP line, especially the No9! So I figured if I dont like it, I'm sure I can give em or sell em to other BOTLs' Well I had one yesterday afternoon and this was a fantastic smoke!! If you did not tell me it was a short/mixed filler, I would have never guessed. This cigar was very Liga-Privada-esq and I enjoyed the hell out of it!! The ash would hold on for about an inch before I would drop it, plus it was a tad windy here in Houston yesterday. I got a fantastic 50 minutes out this smoke and nubbed it till my fingers burned and it was worth it! So the $5.50 they came out to on box price, they are def worth it to me!
> 
> Another great product for the LP collection!! Def. recommend this to anyone!
> 
> Great work Mr. Saka, and the guys over at Drew Estates! Happy New Years!!


I smoked one last night as well. My first LP (limited availability here too). But I second the above. Its definitely a quality little smoke and well worth the 5.50~.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well simple to say that its the best short filler i have had and will search to find wow very impressed! Thanks for the posts and updates yall cheers.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just smoked my first LP papas fritas. Omfg! I love this stick! If this is the cut offs i can't wait to fire up the LP9 I have. I've smoked a uc and it was good but damn! I think I have a new fav. My b&m has 4 tins tucked away but they won't after tomorrow.


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have some on the way, can't wait to give em a try.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine just came today! I'm cooking a great meal that will bee followed by a nice glass of whiskey and one of these French fries! I am excited and will be back with my thoughts. Wish it were warmer gonna be a cold smoke at 27 degrees


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I really appreciate all the answers and the enthusiasm you have for your cigars Steve! I wish we had more people from the business to share their wealth of information. I try to make a smart decision based on value of cigars, and often approach things with slight skepticism.

Thanks fellow Puffers for posting comments and info about Papas Fritas! I came to a conclusion that there's only one way to find out if I like it or not. Just ordered myself a tin to see what everyone else is talking about. :tea:


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Tman said:


> I really appreciate all the answers and the enthusiasm you have for your cigars Steve! I wish we had more people from the business to share their wealth of information. I try to make a smart decision based on value of cigars, and often approach things with slight skepticism.
> 
> Thanks fellow Puffers for posting comments and info about Papas Fritas! I came to a conclusion that there's only one way to find out if I like it or not. Just ordered myself a tin to see what everyone else is talking about. :tea:


Nothing wrong with being skeptical... we all work very hard for the money we earn and nobody wants to waste it on a cigar purchase they regret.

And while I put far more stock in the cigar review comments I read online by average consumers vs. media, I still find myself dazed and confused sometimes when I read some of the comments that rave about a cigar that I think genuinely sucks. So ultimately you gotta sample for yourself.

Which brings me full circle, not every cigar is for everyone. One man's trash may be another's treasure.

PARTICULARLY when it comes to DE cigars... the reason I say that is our cigars brands/blends are very distinctly different from each other - I don't expect the guy who loves ACID to love Liga Privada to love Natural to love Herrera Esteli. One of my personal tenets when it comes to blending which has been adopted by the company as a whole is to NEVER try to make a cigar that everyone likes, because when you do you ultimately have created a cigar nobody loves. There are tons of decent, respectable smokes that fit into this "good" category and typically nobody is passionate about any of them...

When it comes to Papas Fritas - they are definitely not for everyone. They are rustic in appearance, they lack finesse and balance and can be overwhelming in strength for many. This particular liga and format is intended for the seasoned cigar junkie that is looking for that quick, unadulterated cigar pop which will satisfy their carnal tobacco cravings.

I think this is an awful cigar for many, but a perfect one for a others.

BR,

Steve Saka
CEO, DE


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Honestly I don't get the bitching about the price for these. They can be had for $21.95 for a tin of four. Yes that's not super cheap, but you get Liga quality and flavor at $6 a stick in a great vitola. Short filler, long filler... who cares? If the construction is great and the flavor is great IMO these are a bargain.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rain City Cigars has Papas Fritas in stock. One tin per customer per day. I haven't got mine yet but I'm looking foreward to burning one.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dude these are amazing smokes. smooth tasty and 30-45 min smoke. so when you just don't have all that much time its perfect. IMHO but i like it. But as everyone says smoke what you like


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

After an amazing meal, A great whiskey straight up paired with this astounding cigar made my night perfect. Nice, Relaxing and time with my thoughts. Only wish they made a longer version of this cigar!

Steve keep up the great work please!


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

That's the catch, they do. Try a Liga No. 9! :mrgreen:


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mine should finally get here tomorrow. In this cold New England weather, a shorter, tasty smoke will be appreciated.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

tylernim said:


> That's the catch, they do. Try a Liga No. 9! :mrgreen:


 Now that you said that, I realised how stupid my comment was ha ha! Thanks!

Ed I know how you feel, here in Washington its getting very cold.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Had another tonight!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

ssaka said:


> I think this is an awful cigar for many, but a perfect one for a others.


I truly admire your candidness. I just received a couple of tins, and look forward to trying these even more.


----------

